
Proof That Uber Adds Economic Value - jojhuang
https://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2017/07/15/proof-that-uber-adds-economic-value-nyc-credit-unions-go-bust-over-taxi-medallion-price-slumps/#7e0789162a9b
======
malandrew
Consumer surplus is another way in which Uber adds economic value [0]. $2.9
billion for the four cities studied. Uber today operates in like 600 cities.

[0] [https://www.nber.org/papers/w22627](https://www.nber.org/papers/w22627)

------
Hasknewbie
s/Proof/Weak evidence/

